# Is anyone feeding Acana dog kibble?



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a dog at home that eats Acana Grasslands or Wild Prairie dog food and I'd like to see if anyone is feeding either of these foods to their hedgies. My dog has thrived on this food and I'm very happy with the ingredient list. Since I'm already buying it, I thought I'd add it to my girl's mix. The kibble is definitely too large as-is, so I'd be breaking it up into manageable pieces. The fat content is a little high, so if recommended be finding another lower fat food to mix with it.

When she comes home, she will be about 8 weeks old. I will be slowly integrating this new food in with her current food over 4 weeks or so. Is the higher fat content okay since she's still young?



Grasslands:
Deboned lamb, lamb meal, duck meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, whole peas, red lentils, ﬁeld beans, deboned duck, whole eggs, deboned walleye, duck fat, herring oil, lamb liver, herring meal, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, whole apples, whole pears, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.
* ACANA whitefish meal contains wild-caught flounder, halibut and Alaskan cod.

Crude protein (min.)	31%
Crude fat (min.)	17%
Crude fiber (max.)	5%
Moisture (max.)	10%



Wild Prairie:
Deboned chicken, chicken meal, green peas, turkey meal, chicken liver oil, ﬁeld beans, red lentils, deboned turkey, whole egg, deboned walleye, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, chicken liver, herring oil, apples, pears, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary.

Supplements
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.
Crude protein (min.)	31%
Crude fat (min.)	17%
Crude fiber (max.)	5%
Moisture (max.)	10%


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Both of those would be fine to mix in, whichever one you want (or both).  Acana is a fantastic brand. The fat isn't too bad, so she should be fine with it as a baby, but just keep an eye on her body shape & weight gain. If you end up wanting to get rid of the food she's currently on, I would find another food to mix with it, probably one a little lower in fat unless she turns out to be a runner that needs help keeping weight on.


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Lilysmommy! I will definitely keep an eye on her and will be logging her weight as she grows. Hopefully she likes this food!


----------



## DSPO631 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think Champion Petfood makes a fantastic product. Here is the mix I am currently feeding my 10 week old hegie


----------



## sandeyes13 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the Acana, and so does Arya!

I'm currently feeding her the Lamb and Apple (Here), in a mix with some of the cat food she came with (Its crappy, but she likes it and can use the extra calories) and Nutro Natural Choice Turkey and Potato for small, adult dogs. I have to break the acana into four pieces at a time, but she prefers it over the nutro and the Science Diet. It lasts forever too


----------

